# [WSGF]StarCraft Resolution Hack



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:

DO NOT play in Battle.Net while using this hack. You might get banned. You have been warned!

Download this:
http://www.filefront.com/13986957/Re...der---5.1.zip/

Extract it anywhere you please. Edit the file "ResSettings.ini" and change these lines to your preferred resolution:
ScreenWidth=1024
ScreenHight=768

From my testing, the game will crash at 1920x1200. 1920x1080 and below work fine, though I personally would not recommend anything higher than 1440x900 unless you're Korean.

Then run "InsectLoader.exe" to play Starcraft at that resolution.

For me, doing this threw an error message - that Starcraft was installed improperly. Re-installation didn't help. So I did a bit of regmoning and found a solution in case this happens to anyone else.

If you get such an error, go to the directory where Starcraft.exe is located. Create a file there, and call it "scfix.vbs".

Copy and paste this text into it.

Code:



Code:


Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell") 
set svc=GetObject("winmgmts:root\\default:StdRegProv") 
Wscript.Quit(svc.setStringValue(&H80000002, "SOFTWARE\\Blizzard Entertainment\\Starcraft", "Program", WshShell.currentDirectory & "\\Starcraft.exe"))

Double-click it. After you do this, InsectLoader should agree the game is installed properly.
640x480









1280x720









1440x900









1920x1080









1920x698 (Ben-Hur mode)









All I can say is FINALLY

Source: http://www.widescreengamingforum.com...ic.php?t=16766

Download seems broken, Megaupload here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4ZL12G2D


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Wow. insane

just tried it, this won't with 7 for me since you need to do like 300 work arounds to play SC on 7

(the only work around me and a friend got to work was by creating a bat file that kills the explorer process and boots SC then restarts it when SC closes. only way to get rid of the insanely messed up colors + graphics for us. changing my bat directory launch to insectloader.exe just makes it do what it did without the fix and my screen size doesnt change)


----------



## Crazy9000

They did this to diablo2 ages ago, surprised starcraft took that long.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:

just tried it, this doesn't work with 7 since you need to do like 300 work arounds to play SC on 7

(the only work around me and a friend got to work was by creating a bat file that kills the explorer process and boots SC then restarts it when SC closes. only way to get rid of the insanely messed up colors + graphics for us. changing my bat directory launch to insectloader.exe just makes it do what it did without the fix and my screen size doesnt change)
__________________
I dunno, i just tried it on win7 and it worked


----------



## Liability

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
Wow. insane

just tried it, this won't with 7 for me since you need to do like 300 work arounds to play SC on 7

(the only work around me and a friend got to work was by creating a bat file that kills the explorer process and boots SC then restarts it when SC closes. only way to get rid of the insanely messed up colors + graphics for us. changing my bat directory launch to insectloader.exe just makes it do what it did without the fix and my screen size doesnt change)

Fail. All you need to do is run it in 256 colors mode, 640x480 resolution, and disable desktop composition under compatibility tab.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

thanks TSK!







rep+


----------



## Drift0r

Quote:

though I personally would not recommend anything higher than 1440x900 *unless you're Korean.*
Haha.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Hmm I wonder how they done this. I've tried to do this with a few games and decided it was impossible. The images will just stretch at best.

Or wait...Starcraft might have been 3D enough for it to work. i am pretty sure it is not possible in 2D games.


----------



## vdek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
Wow. insane

just tried it, this won't with 7 for me since you need to do like 300 work arounds to play SC on 7

(the only work around me and a friend got to work was by creating a bat file that kills the explorer process and boots SC then restarts it when SC closes. only way to get rid of the insanely messed up colors + graphics for us. changing my bat directory launch to insectloader.exe just makes it do what it did without the fix and my screen size doesnt change)

The messed up colors usually go away once you go into a game, at least for me on windows 7 they do.


----------



## slipstream808

Ben Hur mode!!! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liability* 
Fail. All you need to do is run it in 256 colors mode, 640x480 resolution, and disable desktop composition under compatibility tab.

yawn, fail suggestion already tried this and didn't yield results. like i said, the only thing that would work is what i already said and no the color issue doesnt go away when i launch a game

oh well, doesnt bother me anyway im just happy my game at least fits the screen, +rep to op


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*


Hmm I wonder how they done this. I've tried to do this with a few games and decided it was impossible. The images will just stretch at best.

Or wait...Starcraft might have been 3D enough for it to work. i am pretty sure it is not possible in 2D games.


Yo, mate. It's pixel based.
http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki/index.php/FAQ


----------



## Liability

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


yawn, fail suggestion already tried this and didn't yield results. like i said, the only thing that would work is what i already said and no the color issue doesnt go away when i launch a game

oh well, doesnt bother me anyway im just happy my game at least fits the screen, +rep to op


Then you're doing it wrong, because it works for everyone else.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
They did this to diablo2 ages ago, surprised starcraft took that long.

Umm, blizzard could have done this in less than one day. What a bunch of tards.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Umm, blizzard could have done this in less than one day. What a bunch of tards.

Blizzard refuses to do this for SC because they claim it will give a competitive advantage to those that use it vs those that don't.

They don't have any excuse for not doing an FOV fix on wc3 though.


----------



## heilt

This does give you FOV advantage but taking into consideration it takes more micro to control units at much higher res.

Huge thanks for letting us know about this, you just made my day! now back to more SC/hamachi XD
+rep


----------



## Adrienspawn

I saw this months ago, but apparently it was buggy as it all it did was capture 4 different screens and add them together, so clicking the map didn't work well. Is this the same thing?


----------



## getbigtony

doesn't have resolution changer, but i use chaoslauncher, and it has w-mode which is good because i have a widescreen monitor; left side doesn't get cut off
but since i de-clocked, it makes w-mode lag!
perhaps i should try this


----------



## Pooping^fish

I thought this was called a config file?
Its there to, oh you know, set settings.

Super genius config file editorrrr.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


All I can say is FINALLY


Amen brother. I've been waiting for this since I upgraded to my 17" CRT in 1998...

It does give a considerable advantage to the person using it though. You can stage attacks and special abilities from much further away. Terrans will benefit huge from this especially with nuking (being able to see everything around you) and with lockdown (being able to order several ghosts to target several targets from outside dying range). You can do these things at the current resolution with hotkeys but in the heat of battle you don't always have your hotkeys set to the right units.


----------



## awaizy

WHAT!
haha amazing! I need to try this out.


----------



## Exidous

I should try this. I wil mention that I have had zero issues trying to run SC on my comp with 7 on it. However, I did by the sc battlechest only a month ago since I couldn't find my cd's or key. Maybe they fixed the 7 issue.


----------



## Cod2player

Tried it, works well. But it's a lot harder to micro units, and it's impossible to play at 1920x1080.


----------



## falco216

For anyone having problems with Starcraft on Windows 7 put this in a batch file.

taskkill /f /IM explorer.exe
"C:\\Program Files\\Starcraft\\StarCraft.exe"
pause
start explorer.exe


----------



## chronostorm

Quote:



though I personally would not recommend anything higher than 1440x900 unless you're Korean.


lol

I'm gonna test this out to see how much harder it is to play with everything super small









[EDIT] I'm having issues with the program recognizing where SC is installed even with the fix :[


----------



## Coma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pooping^fish*


I thought this was called a config file?
Its there to, oh you know, set settings.

Super genius config file editorrrr.


Super genius clueless trollllllllll


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Does anyone have another link for this? The Filefront download doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cod2player*


Tried it, works well. But it's a lot harder to micro units, and it's impossible to play at 1920x1080.


So 2560x1600 is out of the question?

Damn, I wanted to see the whole map at once.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


So 2560x1600 is out of the question?

Damn, I wanted to see the whole map at once.


I didn't think 1920x1080 was bad at all. Give it a try and see if you can deal with it. It doesn't make everything microscopic.


----------



## Fossil

Wow, they needed to come out with this ages ago. I would've loved to of played SC at 1680x1050.


----------



## r34p3rex

omg map hacks to the max!


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

DL won't work for me :/


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

yeah, seems like its down...lemme megaupload it or something

Edit: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4ZL12G2D


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

I have Vista Home Premium ... every time I run insectloader on this computer (not my sig rig) StarCraft just crashes. I tried making and running the file in the OP but it hasn't done anything


----------



## Licht

Better a decade or two late then never i always say.


----------



## rpm666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Licht* 
Better a decade or two late then never i always say.

Agreed, I need to reinstall starcraft - good LAN times.


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

I hope someone knows more about this than me ...

I updated StarCraft to the latest version. Now it crashes with a different error code, something about addressing memory that could not be read. It leaves my computer in 8-bit colour mode and whatever I set the resolution in the configuration file to.

I want this ... so bad ...


----------



## Gillos

"Doesn't work for me - did everything - I double click on the .exe and the screen flashes black - then nothing."








"Any suggestions?"

.


----------



## accskyman

Worked for me using windows xp at 1440x900. Game ran a little choppy and I certainly need to lower the resolution, things just looked too small.


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Fixed my vista problem. Updated to latest version, ran it as administrator and with desktop composition + visual themes disabled


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:

1920x698 (Ben-Hur mode)
LOL what!


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liability*


Fail. All you need to do is run it in 256 colors mode, 640x480 resolution, and disable desktop composition under compatibility tab.


I know this is a bump probably, but I tried this, 256 or not, colours are messed. In game not so much except some edging issues. The mod here works for me visually, gives me the real estate. I still don't know how to play the game... lol...

But your solution doesn't work for the hd2400 dedicated gfx on my laptop









- Le_Loup

Win7 Ulti 32bit...


----------



## Magus2727

I have a 24" monitor with my Sig rig... and I am trying to get this to run with this mod. but I get this error...










I can run it normally and works fine, just has the small image stretched all crazy like on the screen.

Thanks for any help...

Edit: Sorry this is under news... This is more asking for help with it... but wanted to keep all of it together... and not make a new thread...


----------



## Cindex

This at 1600x900 would be cool... I might have to try this


----------



## Setzer

You bumped a really old thread......


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Setzer* 
You bumped a really old thread......

Not to old... some one before me bumped it just in march of this year...

people always yell at posters when the dont "search" I searched and found the best related article.

Although it aught to be in a different section of the forum since it is no longer news....


----------



## Crazy9000

I suggest making a thread in the PC games section, then linking this topic for reference.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I suggest making a thread in the PC games section, then linking this topic for reference.

I thought I better do that, but I had already posted and I could not delete the post. Thanks!

Sorry for any issues people have with things like this in the news section.


----------



## cdoublejj

I fixed the funny colors by keeping it at v1.15, blizzard did something Fed up to version 1.16. My laptop witch is 900mhz Pentium 3 with 16mb geforce 2 is MORE THAN ENOUGH for StarCraft since it practically runs on a 486. After patching to version 1.16 on my laptop it lllllaaaaaaaaaaggggggggedddd!

Funny colors in 7 and lag in 98SE, wich the games still runs fine on in any other version and was designed for. yeah i knows it's old but, when you have 12 computers in the house 1 is bound to be retro.


----------



## rduffy123

This been out for years.


----------

